# C B radio



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

does any one know witch is the best cb radio to buy .
is there any one that uses a cb .


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

I have a basic rig with 40 channels, it all depends on what you need to do, be careful some are illegal here and in Europe,


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends what you are wanting it for, have a look at the thunderpole website for an idea of new prices and some fairly good explanations of what's what in CB.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

hi there i have a c.b in my van it is uk and Europe but it more for me and mate to keep in touch as we travel together across the water and its just in case we get split up but it is only i cheep unit and it not very good it's good for about a mile on the move but parked up i have had some a far as 30 mile there is a loads of campers got them for the same thing i think we all should all have them fitted in lol


----------



## scotscougar (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree everyone should have one... good as a wave when passing by and good to catch up..... thought CB was dead a long time ago and just rediscovered again and just this evening bought one from Thunderpole so back on the waves soon


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

What you have to think about with CB radio in Motorhomes is the Ground plane, as a lot are fibreglass there is NO ground plane at all, Even the Aluminum ones are not a ground plane, There are antennas that allegedly work without a ground plane but forget them they are useless and will give you about 3 - 5 mile range at max.

The best way to get a ground plane if you are going to be serious is to get a steel plate approx 4 foot X 3 foot and have it treated ie painted etc and bond it to the roof, so therefore it is best to paint it same colour as the roof, this will give you a ground plane that will be perfect for the SWR ing of the CB, I had this on my previous MH and the range was fantastic 30 miles + and on one occasion I spoke to a Guy in the UK from France.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

So can you drive and use them at the same time or do they come under the same laws as mobile phones.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

You can drive and use them, They are not under the same laws as telephones, Think about a Taxi, They use two way radio's and the License is just the same and the insurance is basically the same except it includes carrying passengers.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This thread has brought back a lot of memories. Not sure I would have another cb radio, but have got a fair number of friends who I initially met through mine.

'white heather' from chorley
wind up handle was fallen angel    

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There may not be a rule about using a hand-held mike but if you cause an accident while doing so you will be prosecuted for it.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

10:4 Good buddy

My choice would be a Cobra 148 GTLDX with one of the Ayatollah,s 10 band conversion boards in it. 200 watt Bremi hidden under the passengers seat and a big red firestick in the middle of the roof.

Ah,
That was good!

C.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> There may not be a rule about using a hand-held mike but if you cause an accident while doing so you will be prosecuted for it.


True, If you cause an accident whilst picking your nose you will be prosecuted for it. :lol:



CliveMott said:


> 10:4 Good buddy
> 
> My choice would be a Cobra 148 GTLDX with one of the Ayatollah,s 10 band conversion boards in it. 200 watt Bremi hidden under the passengers seat and a big red firestick in the middle of the roof.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh YES :lol:


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Whilst a handheld Mic is not technically illegal to use whilst driving, if an accident occured it could certainly be deemed "driving without due care and attention"...and to my mind, its much more responsible to use a voice-operated mic on a sun visor instead.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Having run taxi firms for over 30 years, and every single one had a two way radio not 1 single driver has EVER been prosecuted or even spoken to about using a microphone, Even Police cars do not use Vox operated as they are totally useless and switch on at the slightest sound thereby blanking the airways, also when a taxi has customers on board imagine what would happen, the mic would be continuously open, Then the operator would be prosecuted for misuse of the frequency.

Sorry, doesn't work.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Having run taxi firms for over 30 years, and every single one had a two way radio not 1 single driver has EVER been prosecuted or even spoken to about using a microphone, Even Police cars do not use Vox operated as they are totally useless and switch on at the slightest sound thereby blanking the airways, also when a taxi has customers on board imagine what would happen, the mic would be continuously open, Then the operator would be prosecuted for misuse of the frequency.
> 
> Sorry, doesn't work.


A simple manually operated switch would also work...meaning you dont have to actually hold a mic, ive personally used this system and it works well.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have also used the ones where a switch is fitted to the gear stick but then you have to hold the gear stick to hold the PTT switch in which is actually worse than holding the Mic, at least when holding the mic there is movement available.

All this is also personal preference, The OP asked a question and it was answered, yet again the topic breaks down into arguments/discussion about right and wrong, why doesn't everybody just stick to the question?
I am sure the OP will quickly adapt to whichever way he wants to use his Mic cos he is obviously an adult.

Fact

1. CB radio's ARE legal
2. It IS NOT illegal to use whilst driving.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

1. It is true that technically you cant be prosecuted for using the cb mic but you can for driving without due care or a similar offence. 
There is nothing to stop you using a Vox set up (hands free)

2. Regarding the ground plane, If you place a large sheet of steel on the roof this will not help your load allowance.

On our last van I took a cable from the roof rack, to the ladder (using jubillee clips) and then bonding at the bottom of the ladder to the chassis..
Also put a pl259/so259 joint in the coax under the van and again using jubillee clips run an earthing strap from there to the chassis.
On the current van the mobile aerial mount is quite happy on the top of the cycle rack. (no atu's or false ground planes needed)

This wasnt for CB, but Amateur Radio VHF (as CB) UHF & HF mobile aerials 
all worked well working the world. When on site I also run a earthing strap to ground which helps. But there again when on site I use a much larger home brew job strapped to the van


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.rocketradio.co.uk/team-ts-6m-multi-ukeu-amfm-cb-radio-ts6m-ts-6-multi-1686-p.asp

This set is legal throughout Europe.

You can get an antenna with built in groundplane for use of fibreglass bodies and boats.

http://www.rocketradio.co.uk/mariner-27-s2-marine-cb-radio-antenna-and-mount-1359-p.asp

Amateur Radio and CB are not included in the prohibition of use while driving.

Try this page for more advice and information

http://www.4x4cb.com/public/page.cfm?Page=648&CFID=1205676&CFTOKEN=15778259

John g0fgg ("snail with a tail" on CB)


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

As someone who wasn't alive in the 70's can anyone on this thread tell me if this Youtube Video is a fair representation of London CB use in the 70's (before it was legal).

Watch it through if you can, Fozzy bear is a right character!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you just want one for keeping in contact with a mate whilst driving together (and occasionlally getting lost) why not try one of the decent PMR walkie talkie type radios. the better ones have a good range and you have many more channels that a CB (80max)

No antenna to wire up and so no holes to drill. Good for 3-4 miles at least. yes if you want to sit on the camp site and try and do some DX thats another matter. Thats why i got into ham radio :? 

Saying hi to passing vans going in the other direction is not really viable unless your both on the same channel.
I have shouted lots of vans with a firestick on the roof and never had a reply yet.

--... / ... --
Phill

firewood how you doing with that starblazer.....


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

A sheet of tin on the roof weighs about 3 kilo and is much much easier to use than all the cabling, done it numerous times.

You can actually use a sheet of tin foil but that is not so easy.

As for using roof racks yes they are Ok if they are made of steel.

The antennas that don't need ground planes are worse than useless.

As I stated previously you can be charged for driving without due care and attention for picking your nose whilst driving.

The new handheld PMR radio's only Legally have 8 channels and a range of up to 2 miles Legally, If you want to talk about how many channels they can get illegally then yes it is more than a "Legal" cb, BUT if you want to talk about comparing Illegal PMR and Illegal CB the CB has many thousand channels and wins hands down.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I often have mine on while travelling but it is as silent as the grave.

Ch 19 

Amateur radio on the 2m repeaters and 145.500 are about the same.

John


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I would go along with Phills suggestion if its only contacts with fellow travellers. They will normally come in sets of 2 or 4 and will save you messing about with the van.
The other thing is, as they will fit in a pocket if you are going to a show or something and you loose your friends they are cheaper than making contact by mobile phone
Despite what John G0FGG says you can and may get picked up for using a mic when driving, for an offence (other than using a mobile phone)
Test it if you dont believe me.

SaddleTramp - Vox does work, you get what you pay for. If you are using noisey cars I cannot comment but for a normal family sized car a decent set up will work. 
Have seen and worked many amateurs using Vox, including myself until I took the 2m rig out of our Corsa


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

dodger148 said:


> Despite what John G0FGG says you can and may get picked up for using a mic when driving, for an offence (other than using a mobile phone)
> Test it if you dont believe me.
> 
> SaddleTramp - Vox does work, you get what you pay for. If you are using noisey cars I cannot comment but for a normal family sized car a decent set up will work.
> Have seen and worked many amateurs using Vox, including myself until I took the 2m rig out of our Corsa


The number of times Taxi drivers pick up and use the Mic and NO prosecutions, Our company average is over 67000 times a month, So I can safely say it IS Tested, ie the number of jobs we do, and sometimes mic can be picked up and used 2 or 3 times per job.

I have NOT said VOX doesn't work It is just unsuitable, It will open when ANYBODY speaks, Been using Mics and Vox and PTT buttons for more years than I care to remember and prefer the Mic as being the best and safest by far, Nothing to do with noisy cars it is just general conversation, We run Mercs as well as standard cars and VOX is no good in them, The two way communication we have is second to none as we also run Limousines and Vox is totally inadequate.

This is my last comment on this subject as this is taking over the OP subject (Yet Again) and we are getting everyone's opinion on something that is not even in the topic.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just watched that utube video. 100% correct, just how it was although a little of the soundtrack was recorded in America. 
The Reading CB Club known as the "Biscuit Town Breakers" met every Sunday night in the Students common room at Reading University and overflowed into the hall next door. Over 1000 members (inc me) and a "bust fund" of thousands. Any member who had their set confiscated during the week by the Busby and the Police would be given a receipt. Present this at the next club meet and get a replacement set. Mind you the Police had other tactics they employed with lorry drivers. Stop the wagon, tell the driver to remove the set and pass it to the officer. Officer places set behind wheel of lorry and officer instructs the drive to "back up" Then hands the set back to the driver. No receipt and no paperwork. I could write a book on various exploits during these hanlcion days. When it was legalised we took the amateur test and migrated to other frequencies. But I still look back very fondly at those days.

C.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

The most definitive reference I have found is:

http://www.kmscp.org/pages/faqs/faqqa.aspx?gid=1467&cid=201&fid=50

So using CB is not illegal under the the mobile phone law but it could be deemed illegal if it affects your control of the vehicle as with anything you do that's not part of actual driving.

Say no more! Nudge, nudge, ....


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*CB Radio*

I have over the last couple days just got back in to CB ing....... after some 35 years!!

The idea is to fit one in the Hymer (and of course they will need one each) to stay in contact with a group of friends touring France in the summer.

I have temp fitted it into into my car today & spoken to a BREAKER...
great fun brought back all those memories.

Over the next few days im fitting it into the Hymer, Swr's & Ground Planes here we come.

Watch this space for updates..................

NOTE. Please could we have a Sub Heading for CB Radio.

Thanks
Norman


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

CB Foxhunts - Oodles of capers

How many turns of the steering wheel before the mic cable pulls out of the mic plug?

C,


----------

